

How do we model the semantics of generic functions in pure languages? - alaricsp
http://www.snell-pym.org.uk/archives/2009/08/18/generic-functions/

======
mgreenbe
Is there something in the setting described not resolved by (the dictionary-
passing implementation of) typeclasses? The modeling problem described seems
more like the problem of modeling "top levels" in general than generic
functions in particular.

~~~
alaricsp
Quite possibly! I need to go and re-learn Haskell's typeclasses - I found them
quite elegant when I looked at them years ago, but have forgotten it all since
:-( Ah, the penalties of age...

